# Posso dire anch'io una parola ???



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

[10:39, 23/11/2018] G: Non voglio chiudere
[10:39, 23/11/2018] G: Ma se tu vuoi veramente questo
[10:39, 23/11/2018] G: Rispetterò
[10:42, 23/11/2018] G: Vuoi veramente chiudere?
[10:42, 23/11/2018] G: Vediamoci domani
[10:44, 23/11/2018] G: Va bene
[10:44, 23/11/2018] G: Non ti scriverò mai più
[10:44, 23/11/2018] G: Finisce quà come vuoi te
[10:53, 23/11/2018] G: Per favore vediamoci domani
[10:53, 23/11/2018] G: Mi piace troppo farlo con te
[10:53, 23/11/2018] G: Faccio veramente fatica a chiudere con te
[10:53, 23/11/2018] G: Scusami
[11:06, 23/11/2018] G: Dimmi solo se è veramente finita tra noi?
[11:07, 23/11/2018] G: Il tuo silenzio lo prendo come un
[11:07, 23/11/2018] G: SÌ
[11:08, 23/11/2018] G: Allora mi cerco un altro amico per scopare
[11:13, 23/11/2018] G: Il problema è solo uno
[11:13, 23/11/2018] G: Io sono innamorata e ti no
[11:13, 23/11/2018] G: Tu no
[11:13, 23/11/2018] G: E il nostro rapporto non lo viviamo allo stesso modo
[11:14, 23/11/2018] G: Io sono sempre presente per te ci sonò sempre mi preoccupo sono gelosa penso che tu possa andare con altre
[11:15, 23/11/2018] G: E tu più sfuggi e più sono diventata così
[11:15, 23/11/2018] G: Ma è meglio chiudere anche se non ce la faccio sto troppp male
[11:16, 23/11/2018] G: Perché ti amo
[11:16, 23/11/2018] G: Non ti cercherò più
[12:00, 23/11/2018] G: Io solo una frequentazione con te non la voglio più
[12:00, 23/11/2018] G: Voglio di più
[12:00, 23/11/2018] G: Visto che tu non vuoi
[12:00, 23/11/2018] G: Va bene
[12:00, 23/11/2018] G: Vado altrove
[12:01, 23/11/2018] G: Perché questa situazione mi fa stare male
[12:01, 23/11/2018] G: Quindi se hai intenzione col tempo di cercarmi solo per scopare
[12:02, 23/11/2018] G: Allora abbandona fin da ora la tua intenzione
[12:02, 23/11/2018] G: Ciao e stammi bene
[12:06, 23/11/2018] G: E tutte le tue espressioni maleducate rivolgile alla tua famiglia
[12:06, 23/11/2018] G: Ed arrogante e faccia di merda ci sei te
[12:07, 23/11/2018] G: Per due anni non ho mai preteso un cazzo da te
[12:07, 23/11/2018] G: Mi sono sempre adattata per il sentimento che provo
[12:07, 23/11/2018] G: Adesso basta
[12:08, 23/11/2018] G: Ti amo ma continuare ad essere buona e cogliona NO
[12:08, 23/11/2018] G: E fatti un bel esame di coscienza
[12:47, 23/11/2018] G: Due anni buttati nel cesso
[12:49, 23/11/2018] G: Ma non perché non ti sei mai voluto impegnare...bensì perché ho solo dato e tu neanche hai saputo valorizzare anzi pretendevi
[12:59, 23/11/2018] G: Dopo due anni dubito che per te sono solo sesso...solo sesso dopo un po’ perde di significato...è palese che non sei innamorato come anche che non è vero che per me non sento nulla ...tu sei bravo a non far trasparire ciò che sentì...tranne a letto...e sei ancor più bravo a non ammetterlo ste stesso
[13:05, 23/11/2018] G: Tranquillo la voglia di scopare con te mi è passata del tutto
[13:06, 23/11/2018] G: Stasera mi vedo con un altro giusto da cominciare ad allontanarti dal mio cuore
[13:16, 23/11/2018] G: Addio

:facepalm:


----------



## Foglia (23 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> [10:39, 23/11/2018] G: Non voglio chiudere
> [10:39, 23/11/2018] G: Ma se tu vuoi veramente questo
> [10:39, 23/11/2018] G: Rispetterò
> [10:42, 23/11/2018] G: Vuoi veramente chiudere?
> ...



Secondo me, messa in musica, può avere un certo successo


----------



## oriente70 (23 Novembre 2018)

Quante righe prima ha scritto non ti scriverò più?


----------



## Foglia (23 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quante righe prima ha scritto non ti scriverò più?


E' la prima riga, secondo me, a metterlo a DURISSIMA prova


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

[13:19, 23/11/2018] G: Con te si
[13:19, 23/11/2018] G: Addio
[13:20, 23/11/2018] G: Stasera scoperò con un altro
[13:21, 23/11/2018] G: Cercatene un’altra perché con me non scoperai mai più
[13:34, 23/11/2018] G: Non so se con un’altra avrai lo stesso feeling aletto
[13:34, 23/11/2018] G: Te lo auguro
[13:37, 23/11/2018] G: Se vuoi scopiamo domani...visto che era per domani vederci...altrimenti mai più
[13:37, 23/11/2018] G: Scegli te
[13:49, 23/11/2018] G: E in merito a domani non sto affatto scherzando
[13:50, 23/11/2018] G: Adesso le cose cambiano
[13:50, 23/11/2018] G: O ci vediamo domani solo per scopare o non ci vedremo mai più

:facepalm:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me, messa in musica, può avere un certo successo


Che scassa cojioni che è questa.. .piu le dico di non usare Whatsapp come se fosse una Chat e piu la usa...........


----------



## Lostris (23 Novembre 2018)

Ma non ci credo che stia facendo tutto da sola...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2018)

Paolo ma una che si mette con te non può essere equilibrata


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non ci credo che stia facendo tutto da sola...


Be se pensi che frequenta lui non è che può avere tutte le rotelle a posto e una gran autostima eh


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Paolo ma una che si mette con te non può essere equilibrata


Giuro che non avevo letto


----------



## oriente70 (23 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' la prima riga, secondo me, a metterlo a DURISSIMA prova


L'ultima riga non lascia scampo [emoji16],  continuerà [emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Giuro che non avevo letto


----------



## Foglia (23 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> L'ultima riga non lascia scampo [emoji16],  continuerà [emoji41].


Penso pure io!!!


Fino a che la DURA realtà non interverrà a zittirla


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> [10:39, 23/11/2018] G: Non voglio chiudere
> [10:39, 23/11/2018] G: Ma se tu vuoi veramente questo
> [10:39, 23/11/2018] G: Rispetterò
> [10:42, 23/11/2018] G: Vuoi veramente chiudere?
> ...


oh ma te le scegli tu cosi

io per dire ti avrei nel caso messo giusto un petardo nelle mutande ma poi non ti avrei rimproverato nulla, giusto un laconico "Addio" 

comunque non hai messo le tue risposte


----------



## Foglia (23 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> comunque non hai messo le tue risposte


Veramente le vuoi????

Vabbè.... Ho capito che inizia un momento ludico


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Veramente le vuoi????
> 
> Vabbè.... Ho capito che inizia un momento ludico


:rotfl:
Povero Paolo!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Veramente le vuoi????
> 
> Vabbè.... Ho capito che inizia un momento ludico


vogliamo godere a meta'  ????

Paole' chat completa grazie


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2018)

Non sono un uomo e quindi vado a spanne ... questa si rifà viva, è sicuro, quindi dagli quattro colpi selvaggi e mandala a fare in c... !!
 In caso contrario tanto meglio, liberarsi da una zecca è sempre positivo.
Da ora in poi però vedi di darti una regolata, evita accuratamente le tritamarroni ...


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vogliamo godere a meta'  ????
> 
> Paole' chat completa grazie


Ma povero, viste le risposte le domande hanno una valenza relativa, mi sembra che lei avrebbe risposto così anche se lui diceva: vado a lavorare, oppure, oggi piove od anche, ho dormito male... 
Quello di lei è un soliloquio travestito da dialogo ...


----------



## Rose1994 (23 Novembre 2018)

Vabbè si ma in due anni cosa avete fatto? Avete solo scopato?
Lei è single?

Una domanda mi sorge spontanea... Ma se è solo sesso perché ci perdete ANNI?


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quante righe prima ha scritto non ti scriverò più?


è ripetitiva !!!


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non ci credo che stia facendo tutto da sola...


Giuro.. .io ho fatto solo copia e incolla da Web WhatsApp a Tradimento.. senza omettere nulla...


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Paolo ma una che si mette con te non può essere equilibrata


ahahahahahah Grazie Brunetta....

No, comunque secondo VOI... 

è stile Spyco ???


----------



## Foglia (23 Novembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Vabbè si ma in due anni cosa avete fatto? Avete solo scopato?
> Lei è single?
> 
> Una domanda mi sorge spontanea... Ma se è solo sesso perché ci perdete ANNI?


E' tantrico!!!


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be se pensi che frequenta lui non è che può avere tutte le rotelle a posto e una gran autostima eh


ahahahahah è arrivata ... Simpatia


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahahahah Grazie Brunetta....
> 
> No, comunque secondo VOI...
> 
> è stile Spyco ???


e chi e'  Spyco 

intendevi Psyco?


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> oh ma te le scegli tu cosi
> 
> io per dire ti avrei nel caso messo giusto un petardo nelle mutande ma poi non ti avrei rimproverato nulla, giusto un laconico "Addio"
> 
> comunque non hai messo le tue risposte


ahahahah un petardo nelle mutande ahahahahhaha

questa vuole e pretende una storia seria ... l'AMMMMMMMORE e finche non ottiene ciò che vuole NON demorde... e ogni volta viene CAZZIATA in merito....

la mia risposta è stata (una RISATA) : 

[13:05, 23/11/2018] G: Tranquillo la voglia di scopare con te mi è passata del tutto
[13:06, 23/11/2018] G: Stasera mi vedo con un altro giusto da cominciare ad allontanarti dal mio cuore
[13:16, 23/11/2018] G: Addio
[13:18, 23/11/2018] IO :  riferito al messaggio : Tranquillo la voglia di scopare con te mi è passata del tutto
[FONT=&quot][13:19, 23/11/2018] G: Con te si[13:19, 23/11/2018] G: Addio[13:20, 23/11/2018] G: Stasera scoperò con un altro[13:21, 23/11/2018] G: Cercatene un’altra perché con me non scoperai mai più[13:34, 23/11/2018] G: Non so se con un’altra avrai lo stesso feeling aletto[13:34, 23/11/2018] G: Te lo auguro[13:37, 23/11/2018] G: Se vuoi scopiamo domani...visto che era per domani vederci...altrimenti mai più[13:37, 23/11/2018] G: Scegli te[13:49, 23/11/2018] G: E in merito a domani non sto affatto scherzando[13:50, 23/11/2018] G: Adesso le cose cambiano[13:50, 23/11/2018] G: O ci vediamo domani solo per scopare o non ci vedremo mai più[/FONT]


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Veramente le vuoi????
> 
> Vabbè.... Ho capito che inizia un momento ludico


ahahahahha sdrammatizziamo dai ...


----------



## Foglia (23 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahahha sdrammatizziamo dai ...


Mi sono persa un momento drammatico?


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vogliamo godere a meta'  ????
> 
> Paole' chat completa grazie


Ho mandato 3 Smile di risate quando mi ha scritto : 

>>> Tranquillo la voglia di scopare con te mi è passata del tutto

Non ci perdo manco tempo a leggerla, mi fà solo perdere tempo...

Quando le passa perchè le passerà e tornerà in se...forse si potrà dialogare... adesso è piena di RISENTIMENTO


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sono un uomo e quindi vado a spanne ... questa si rifà viva, è sicuro, quindi dagli quattro colpi selvaggi e mandala a fare in c... !!
> In caso contrario tanto meglio, liberarsi da una zecca è sempre positivo.
> Da ora in poi però vedi di darti una regolata, evita accuratamente le tritamarroni ...


Si rifà viva ? 
ahahahah 
l'ho conosciuta e frequentata circa 2anni fa in un momento di solitudine, sembrava a posto, poi le prime avvisaglie, le prime gelosie, i primi possessività, i primi cedimenti e problemi di salute lei la madre le zie, poi le zie sono morte suicide, poi la madre ha tentato il suicidio, poi il fratello era disperso e non si trovava più, poi lei ha scoperto di avere un problema al cuore, poi ha scoperto di non avere tanti mesi di vita, poi ....
e siamo ancora qua.... eh già.. eh già...
Diciamo che oramai bisogna che le nostre strade si dividano....


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma povero, viste le risposte le domande hanno una valenza relativa, mi sembra che lei avrebbe risposto così anche se lui diceva: vado a lavorare, oppure, oggi piove od anche, ho dormito male...
> Quello di lei è un soliloquio travestito da dialogo ...


Brava... Non ascolta, non assorbe, più la insulto e più insiste per avere l'ultima parola... la tattica migliore è proprio quella di ignorarla...


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e chi e'  Spyco
> 
> intendevi Psyco?


Si... mi è scappata SORRY


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ho mandato 3 Smile di risate quando mi ha scritto :
> 
> >>> Tranquillo la voglia di scopare con te mi è passata del tutto
> 
> ...



Dialogare? Ci credi davvero? E poi? Stesso dejà vu...?
 Le persone non cambiano, ed in fondo perchè dovrebbero; ci si aspetta di essere capiti per quello che si è non per quello che l'altro/a si aspetta che siamo...
FINIS


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Vabbè si ma in due anni cosa avete fatto? Avete solo scopato?
> Lei è single?
> 
> Una domanda mi sorge spontanea... Ma se è solo sesso perché ci perdete ANNI?


Abbiamo scopato... e siamo andati in vacanza quest'anno, l'anno scorso no, perchè sono andato via con altre due in due vacanze diverse ed avendo finito le ferie come potevo fare ???

Si, è Single

Mah oddio, è sesso notevole, è lontana, è piacevole, e fino a poco tempo fa non era problematica... 
Una bottarella una volta a settimana cosi SPOT non era da sputarci sopra...

CMQ si .. .hai ragione ... si perde tempo


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dialogare? Ci credi davvero? E poi? Stesso dejà vu...?
> Le persone non cambiano, ed in fondo perchè dovrebbero; ci si aspetta di essere capiti per quello che si è non per quello che l'altro/a si aspetta che siamo...
> FINIS


Le persone non cambiano, possono solo peggiorare !!!

eh ho capito .. lei si calma e/o si calmerà solo se le prometto amore eterno e fedeltà assoluta... (si, forse con le dita incrociate dietro la schiena e per la durata massima di 5 minuti)

eh ho capito, ma io debbo sempre capire ed andare incontro alle esigenze altrui ???
Già una che parte in quarta cosi aggressive per problemi inesistenti, mi fa solo capire che non è in grado di vivere una relazione, e ne ho anche avuto la riprova. 

Sono dell'idea che un rapporto debba essere sereno e solare, non che bisogna stare sempre sull'attenti e timorosi di aprire parola onde evitare di essere travisati....

Quindi il VAFFANCULO con questa persona è d'obbligo... troppo INSISTENTE


----------



## Vera (23 Novembre 2018)

Io vado in tilt già dopo il terzo messaggio ricevuto. Quindi, hai tutti i difetti del mondo, ma hai pazienza da vendere.


----------



## patroclo (23 Novembre 2018)

......per me to lo taglia e se lo tiene come ricordo, occhio


----------



## Rose1994 (23 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Abbiamo scopato... e siamo andati in vacanza quest'anno, l'anno scorso no, perchè sono andato via con altre due in due vacanze diverse ed avendo finito le ferie come potevo fare ???
> 
> Si, è Single
> 
> ...


Ecco infatti


----------



## Foglia (23 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> eh ho capito, ma io debbo sempre capire ed andare incontro alle esigenze altrui ???


Non ce la posso fare


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Io vado in tilt già dopo il terzo messaggio ricevuto. Quindi, hai tutti i difetti del mondo, ma hai pazienza da vendere.


Sono stato anch'io nella sua medesima situazione... a fare da STALKER, ma ai tempi la mia lei era sposata e quindi...
Io single lei sposata con marito figlie e lavoro... e... forse ci si attacca morbosamente alla prima che passa che ci dà quel senso di affetto che tanto ci manca... (Ai tempi per me è andata cosi).
Non lo so, io ai tempi c'ero stato male, non voglio che ci sti amale anche lei adesso... .se ha bisogno di cazzo ogni tanto glielo dò...ma cosi sta diventando insopportabile !!!

Questa G di difetti ne ha parecchi, io ho tentato all'inizio di raddrizzarla, di farle capire che ci ero già passato che i rapporti morbosi non aiutano, che ci vuole un po' di indipendenza... Ma questa ne ci sente ne vuole sentire... 
Non gliene frega un emerito cazzo di ciò che le viene detto, ed accumula un rabbia interiore che sale esponenzialmente, che si sbollenta solo con i centimetri di minchia presa a più riprese.

Questa vuole il BIBERON fisso tutto suo, e non vuole CONDIVIDERLO.... con nessuna.
Dopo un po' il divertimento di 30minuti di sesso sfrenato viene a decadere dopo tutto questo discutere...
Cioè io a 40anni non è che sia poi cosi dipendente... a me piace molto di più broccoleggiare che fare ginnastica da camera....

P


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Sono stato anch'io nella sua medesima situazione... a fare da STALKER, ma ai tempi la mia lei era sposata e quindi...
> Io single lei sposata con marito figlie e lavoro... e... forse ci si attacca morbosamente alla prima che passa che ci dà quel senso di affetto che tanto ci manca... (Ai tempi per me è andata cosi).
> Non lo so, io ai tempi c'ero stato male, non voglio che ci sti amale anche lei adesso... .se ha bisogno di cazzo ogni tanto glielo dò...ma cosi sta diventando insopportabile !!!
> 
> ...


Adesso fingi di non aver scritto questo post e rileggilo come se fossi terzo alla discussione... capisci che le risposte le hai già date tu stesso? Che sai benissimo cosa vuoi o non vuoi, quindi parliamone pure, ma è già tutto scritto e basta trarne le conclusioni.  
Hai un solo problema, se proprio tale lo vogliamo definire, mollare con stile ma senza troppe menate... Sarà che in certi frangenti mi prude il naso, in questo poi ho quasi l'orticaria, ma detto in parole stampatelle, state perdendo reciprocamente tempo, potete trovare quello che volete altrove, in realtà più aderenti ai vostri desideri, senza tarpare le vostre inclinazioni sessuali e sentimentali, voi non quagliate, volete cose diverse...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma povero, viste le risposte le domande hanno una valenza relativa, mi sembra che lei avrebbe risposto così anche se lui diceva: vado a lavorare, oppure, oggi piove od anche, ho dormito male...
> Quello di lei è un soliloquio travestito da dialogo ...


Non hai letto abbastanza Paolo :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ......per me to lo taglia e se lo tiene come ricordo, occhio


Con o senza il calzino? :carneval:


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con o senza il calzino? :carneval:



Brutale... neppure un po' di poesia ...


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Brutale... neppure un po' di poesia ...


Fra tutte e due D&G mi viene il VOMITO e mi ritiro a Casina... 10 minuti spengo il PC dopo non aver realizzato una beneamata FAVA nell'arco della mia giornata lavorativa...
ehehehehhehe
Ciao e Buon Weekend Ragazzi
W il BIBERON


----------



## Vera (23 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Sono stato anch'io nella sua medesima situazione... a fare da STALKER, ma ai tempi la mia lei era sposata e quindi...
> Io single lei sposata con marito figlie e lavoro... e... forse ci si attacca morbosamente alla prima che passa che ci dà quel senso di affetto che tanto ci manca... (Ai tempi per me è andata cosi).
> Non lo so, io ai tempi c'ero stato male, non voglio che ci sti amale anche lei adesso... .se ha bisogno di cazzo ogni tanto glielo dò...ma cosi sta diventando insopportabile !!!
> 
> ...


Sei stato male, a suo tempo, per quella sposata perché non ti sentivi al centro dell'attenzione e non eri tu a dettare le regole. Questa ragazza, così come l'altra, invece le gestisci come ti pare, ci giochi, le fai innamorare mostrando il biberon come fa un pavone con la coda. Poi quando diventano troppo noiose o pretenziose le vorresti liquidare con stile, senza troppe complicanze. A 40 anni non penso ci sia bisogno di qualcuno che ti dica che sarebbe il caso di gestire le tue "conoscenze" in modo diverso, no?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ho mandato 3 Smile di risate quando mi ha scritto :
> 
> >>> Tranquillo la voglia di scopare con te mi è passata del tutto
> 
> ...


chiediti perche'


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Sono stato anch'io nella sua medesima situazione... a fare da STALKER, ma ai tempi la mia lei era sposata e quindi...
> Io single lei sposata con marito figlie e lavoro... e... forse ci si attacca morbosamente alla prima che passa che ci dà quel senso di affetto che tanto ci manca... (Ai tempi per me è andata cosi).
> Non lo so, io ai tempi c'ero stato male, non voglio che ci sti amale anche lei adesso... .se ha bisogno di cazzo ogni tanto glielo dò...ma cosi sta diventando insopportabile !!!
> 
> ...


ma scusa dille che ti vedi con altre (che poi e' la verita') e vedrai che dopo averti vituperato un po', sparisce.

Mi sembra l'unica soluzione


----------



## Bruja (24 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma scusa dille che ti vedi con altre (che poi e' la verita') e vedrai che dopo averti vituperato un po', sparisce.
> 
> Mi sembra l'unica soluzione


Però così facendo potrebbe chiudere definitivamente... siamo certi che sia quello che vuole?
Quando si vuole lasciare, si lascia, il modo lo si trova comunque, se prevede un ritorno significa che prevede anche una eventuale strategia...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Però così facendo potrebbe chiudere definitivamente... siamo certi che sia quello che vuole?
> Quando si vuole lasciare, si lascia, il modo lo si trova comunque, se prevede un ritorno significa che prevede anche una eventuale strategia...


beh se Paoletto vuole chiudete definitivamente tocca si decida a dire tutta la verita', non solo una parte.

Se invece anche a lui e' necessaria questa presenza ingombrante nella vita, dovra' sopportare le chat e supportare   G.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2018)

Mi domando come abbiano potuto queste poverette prefigurarsi una relazione normale.


----------



## Foglia (24 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando come abbiano potuto queste poverette prefigurarsi una relazione normale.


Ma perché, 50 messaggi di monologo nell'arco di un paio di ore ti paiono normali???
In contemporanea con l'altra, per giunta.
Cioè, io di fronte a certe cose smetto di farmi domande serie. Prendo la roba per quello che è....  , al massimo non nascondo l'intimo desiderio che sia tutta una bufala


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché, 50 messaggi di monologo nell'arco di un paio di ore ti paiono normali???
> In contemporanea con l'altra, per giunta.
> Cioè, io di fronte a certe cose smetto di farmi domande serie. Prendo la roba per quello che è....  , al massimo non nascondo l'intimo desiderio che sia tutta una bufala


Tu sei una pensamale :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (24 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei una pensamale :carneval:


Ma no! Al contrario cerco sempre di pensare bene!!!


----------



## Bruja (24 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no! Al contrario cerco sempre di pensare bene!!!


In  certi casi è già una grazia pensare...:rotfl::rotfl:esistono confini rigidi fra l'ascolto, l'eventuale supporto e la mera sopportazione.
Resta inteso che ci si domanda se davvero in certi frangenti si abbia voglia di impegnare/perdere il proprio tempo.


----------



## Foglia (24 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> In  certi casi è già una grazia pensare...:rotfl::rotfl:esistono confini rigidi fra l'ascolto, l'eventuale supporto e la mera sopportazione.
> Resta inteso che ci si domanda se davvero in certi frangenti si abbia voglia di impegnare/perdere il proprio tempo.


Con Paolo il naufragar mi e' (più) dolce nel mar della sperata bufala


----------



## bluestar02 (25 Novembre 2018)

Oddio che angoscia solo a leggere la chat


----------



## stany (25 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me, messa in musica, può avere un certo successo


----------



## stany (25 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> [10:39, 23/11/2018] G: Non voglio chiudere
> [10:39, 23/11/2018] G: Ma se tu vuoi veramente questo
> [10:39, 23/11/2018] G: Rispetterò
> [10:42, 23/11/2018] G: Vuoi veramente chiudere?
> ...


Allora.... sono una marca da bollo ogni venti righe; che fa, concilia?


----------



## Paolo78mi (26 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Sei stato male, a suo tempo, per quella sposata perché non ti sentivi al centro dell'attenzione e non eri tu a dettare le regole. Questa ragazza, così come l'altra, invece le gestisci come ti pare, ci giochi, le fai innamorare mostrando il biberon come fa un pavone con la coda. Poi quando diventano troppo noiose o pretenziose le vorresti liquidare con stile, senza troppe complicanze. A 40 anni non penso ci sia bisogno di qualcuno che ti dica che sarebbe il caso di gestire le tue "conoscenze" in modo diverso, no?


Vera... Quasi tutto vero... 

(ci hai azzeccato sulla donna sposata, in amore vince chi fugge, o chi fa sembrare che non gliene frega nulla) 

Invece con D&G

Il problema è che il mio intento NON è : farle innamorare, bensì avere e mantenere delle parentesi con il gentil sesso di turno, intento che poi viene travolto dalla smania della donna di turno di accaparrarsi l'intero pacchetto : "Biberon e Porta Biberon"
E a volte questa smania si tramuta in ossessione possessivita rabbia collera ira....e li.. Mi passa la voglia!!! 

Ieri sera mi si è fiondata in casa G pretendendo spiegazioni sul perché io adesso voglia uscire e frequentare altre...
Niente non ha voluto sentire ragioni... 
O la smetto di "continuare ad ipotizzare di voler iniziare a frequentare altre donne" o se continuo con quest'idea, la nostra frequentazione finirà col tempo...

Blablabla
Ahahahah 

Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Paolo78mi (26 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> chiediti perche' [emoji16]


Ahahahah si la G sarebbe capace di smuovere mari e monti per la sua dose di Biberon settimanale... 

È come una goccia cinese... Non si esaurisce mai, peccato sia priva di argomentazioni valide. 

Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Paolo78mi (26 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma scusa dille che ti vedi con altre (che poi e' la verita') e vedrai che dopo averti vituperato un po', sparisce.
> 
> Mi sembra l'unica soluzione [emoji16]


Fatto ieri sera, dovevamo vederci alle ore 18:00 ed io ho anticipato il trauma alle ore 16:00 uscendomene con la frase che da ora in poi sarei uscito a frequentare altre...

(ohhhhhhhhh.... Mi ero liberato di un peso, una domenica tutta per me e la G fuori dai MARONI in un sol colpo) 

Insulti chiacchiere parole piagnistei chiusura totale della relazione... Poi silenzio..(Stranamente whatsapp silenzioso, eheheheh). Poi i piccoli cedimenti, i piccoli dubbi sulla veridicità delle mie parole...uhmmmmmmmm
Poi insulti insulti audio piagnistei insulti e minacce. 

Fino all'orario fatidico in cui sento suonare il campanello e rimangono a bocca aperta... Non è possibile sia lei...

Alzo il citofono : 
Ciao sono la G... 
Cosa ci fai qua? 
E sono le 18, dovevamo vederci!!! 

BASITO.... 
(questa si chiama doppia personalità) 



Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Paolo78mi (26 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Però così facendo potrebbe chiudere definitivamente... siamo certi che sia quello che vuole?
> Quando si vuole lasciare, si lascia, il modo lo si trova comunque, se prevede un ritorno significa che prevede anche una eventuale strategia...


Deve capire e comprendere che non sono di sua proprietà.

PUNTO

Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Paolo78mi (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando come abbiano potuto queste poverette prefigurarsi una relazione normale.


La colpa è del Biberon... Una volta provato è difficile NON rimanerne attratte....

VOGLIO IL BIBERON!!! 
E sbattono i piedi per terra... 


Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Paolo78mi (26 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché, 50 messaggi di monologo nell'arco di un paio di ore ti paiono normali???
> In contemporanea con l'altra, per giunta.
> Cioè, io di fronte a certe cose smetto di farmi domande serie. Prendo la roba per quello che è....  , al massimo non nascondo l'intimo desiderio che sia tutta una bufala


No, non sarei in grado di creare una Bufala con tanto di doppia Chat annessa...

Molto più facile trovare una nuova preda ahahahah anziché sprecare tempo a creare una Bufala

Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Paolo78mi (26 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Allora.... sono una marca da bollo ogni venti righe; che fa, concilia?[emoji33]


Si... Ma ragazzi.... Guardate il TIME...
È una Mitragliatrice... 

Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Giuro che non avevo letto


Ma non si é messa con lui 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vera (26 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Vera... Quasi tutto vero...
> 
> (ci hai azzeccato sulla donna sposata, in amore vince chi fugge, o chi fa sembrare che non gliene frega nulla)
> 
> ...


Il tuo intento non è farle innamorare ma sai benissimo che il rischio c'è. Parlavamo tempo fa della "sindrome da crocerossina", ricordi? Tutte, o più o meno, sperano tu possa cambiare. Guarda Paolo, a me stai anche simpatico ma quando fai quei ghigni ti darei un cazzotto nei denti. Mio fratello era come te fino a 6 anni fa e di anni ne aveva 30. Beh,dire come te è esagerato Diciamo che aveva la tua stessa scuola di pensiero. Mille morose e nessuna importante. Loro pazze di lui e tutte le volte io, che ero un po' più piccola, dovevo subirmi i loro piagnistei. Una volta una ragazza è arrivata a legarsi al cancello di casa minacciando di farla finita se non tornavano insieme.
Poi, durante un viaggio, conosce la sua attuale compagna. Non lo avrei mai detto ma ora è un compagno ed un papà meraviglioso.
C'è speranza per tutti


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> No, non sarei in grado di creare una Bufala con tanto di doppia Chat annessa...
> 
> Molto più facile trovare una nuova preda ahahahah anziché sprecare tempo a creare una Bufala
> 
> Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma quali chat???

Sono monologhi, ste donne parlano con se stesse!!!!


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Il tuo intento non è farle innamorare ma sai benissimo che il rischio c'è. Parlavamo tempo fa della "sindrome da crocerossina", ricordi? Tutte, o più o meno, sperano tu possa cambiare. Guarda Paolo, a me stai anche simpatico ma quando fai quei ghigni ti darei un cazzotto nei denti. Mio fratello era come te fino a 6 anni fa e di anni ne aveva 30. Beh,dire come te è esagerato Diciamo che aveva la tua stessa scuola di pensiero. Mille morose e nessuna importante. Loro pazze di lui e tutte le volte io, che ero un po' più piccola, dovevo subirmi i loro piagnistei. Una volta una ragazza è arrivata a legarsi al cancello di casa minacciando di farla finita se non tornavano insieme.
> Poi, durante un viaggio, conosce la sua attuale compagna. Non lo avrei mai detto ma ora è un compagno ed un papà meraviglioso.
> C'è speranza per tutti


Tu lo sai che con questo post hai traumatizzato Paolo, vero?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> La colpa è del Biberon... Una volta provato è difficile NON rimanerne attratte....
> 
> VOGLIO IL BIBERON!!!
> E sbattono i piedi per terra...
> ...


Però PRIMA dovrebbero avere scambiato due parole e aver capito che non è cosa.


----------



## Vera (26 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu lo sai che con questo post hai traumatizzato Paolo, vero?


 però si contraddirebbe. Tempo fa ha detto che il suo sogno è quello di mettere su famiglia.


----------



## Paolo78mi (26 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Il tuo intento non è farle innamorare ma sai benissimo che il rischio c'è. Parlavamo tempo fa della "sindrome da crocerossina", ricordi? Tutte, o più o meno, sperano tu possa cambiare. Guarda Paolo, a me stai anche simpatico ma quando fai quei ghigni ti darei un cazzotto nei denti. Mio fratello era come te fino a 6 anni fa e di anni ne aveva 30. Beh,dire come te è esagerato Diciamo che aveva la tua stessa scuola di pensiero. Mille morose e nessuna importante. Loro pazze di lui e tutte le volte io, che ero un po' più piccola, dovevo subirmi i loro piagnistei. Una volta una ragazza è arrivata a legarsi al cancello di casa minacciando di farla finita se non tornavano insieme.Poi, durante un viaggio, conosce la sua attuale compagna. Non lo avrei mai detto ma ora è un compagno ed un papà meraviglioso.C'è speranza per tutti


Che memoria che hai VERA.... Meravigliosa...."Tutte, o più o meno, sperano tu possa cambiare." ahahahahahah"Guarda Paolo, a me stai anche simpatico ma quando fai quei ghigni ti darei un cazzotto nei denti." Sei un tesoro ahahhaahahah"Una volta una ragazza è arrivata a legarsi al cancello di casa minacciando di farla finita se non tornavano insieme." ahahhahaah e la maronna e che c'ha in mezzo alle gambe il tuo fratellino ? lo sventrapassere ? ahahahahahahSi, anch'io cerco e cerco e cerco ...Ci mancherebbe.. chi si ferma è perduto...HASTA LA VICTORIA SIEMPRE !!!


----------



## Vera (26 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Che memoria che hai VERA.... Meravigliosa...."Tutte, o più o meno, sperano tu possa cambiare." ahahahahahah"Guarda Paolo, a me stai anche simpatico ma quando fai quei ghigni ti darei un cazzotto nei denti." Sei un tesoro ahahhaahahah"Una volta una ragazza è arrivata a legarsi al cancello di casa minacciando di farla finita se non tornavano insieme." ahahhahaah e la maronna e che c'ha in mezzo alle gambe il tuo fratellino ? lo sventrapassere ? ahahahahahahSi, anch'io cerco e cerco e cerco ...Ci mancherebbe.. chi si ferma è perduto...HASTA LA VICTORIA SIEMPRE !!!


Non so e non voglio nemmeno pensare a cos'abbia in mezzo alle gambe mio fratello. Non soffrirai di competizione, eh?
Tu sei un po' in fissa con il biberon. Non so cosa possa essere ma magari le tue donne, oltre a quello, vedono in te altro. Non buttarti giù, dai!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Che memoria che hai VERA.... Meravigliosa...."Tutte, o più o meno, sperano tu possa cambiare." ahahahahahah"Guarda Paolo, a me stai anche simpatico ma quando fai quei ghigni ti darei un cazzotto nei denti." Sei un tesoro ahahhaahahah"Una volta una ragazza è arrivata a legarsi al cancello di casa minacciando di farla finita se non tornavano insieme." ahahhahaah e la maronna e che c'ha in mezzo alle gambe il tuo fratellino ? lo sventrapassere ? ahahahahahahSi, anch'io cerco e cerco e cerco ...Ci mancherebbe.. chi si ferma è perduto...HASTA LA VICTORIA SIEMPRE !!!


Tanta fatica per costruire un personaggio noioso.


----------



## Paolo78mi (26 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> però si contraddirebbe. Tempo fa ha detto che il suo sogno è quello di mettere su famiglia.


Si, sarebbe bello logico !!!


----------



## Paolo78mi (26 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Non so e non voglio nemmeno pensare a cos'abbia in mezzo alle gambe mio fratello. Non soffrirai di competizione, eh?
> Tu sei un po' in fissa con il biberon. Non so cosa possa essere ma magari le tue donne, oltre a quello, vedono in te altro. Non buttarti giù, dai!


NO e perchè ... qualcuno che ha il modello di BIBERON più grosso del mio c'è di sicuro e qualcuno lo conosco... Io non mi faccio problemi, so benissimo che conta, ma conta anche tutto il RESTO.... ehehehehehe

Ma certo che le mie amichette vedono tutto l'insieme, (mica solo il biberon) e poi per appagare il mio EGO mi dicono che adorano il mio BIBERON.... ma so benissimo che una DONNA non si soffermerebbe mai SOLO a quello... eheheheheheh


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> La colpa è del Biberon... Una volta provato è difficile NON rimanerne attratte....
> 
> VOGLIO IL BIBERON!!!
> E sbattono i piedi per terra...
> ...


vabbe' ma mica ce l 'hai solo tu il biberon ...ecchecazz


----------



## Paolo78mi (26 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vabbe' ma mica ce l 'hai solo tu il biberon ...ecchecazz [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Io ho il Biberon corredato di Porta Biberon....
Tie

Ahahahah 

Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Io ho il Biberon corredato di Porta Biberon....
> Tie
> 
> Ahahahah
> ...


descrivi il portabiberon


----------



## Vera (26 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> NO e perchè ... qualcuno che ha il modello di BIBERON più grosso del mio c'è di sicuro e qualcuno lo conosco... Io non mi faccio problemi, so benissimo che conta, ma conta anche tutto il RESTO.... ehehehehehe
> 
> Ma certo che le mie amichette vedono tutto l'insieme, (mica solo il biberon) e poi per appagare il mio EGO mi dicono che adorano il mio BIBERON.... ma so benissimo che una DONNA non si soffermerebbe mai SOLO a quello... eheheheheheh


Il tuo ego è difficile che si sgonfi, secondo me. Il biberon perderà colpi ma l'ego sarà sempre in bolla


----------



## Vera (26 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> descrivi il portabiberon


Ecco, brava, cosa sarebbe il portabiberon? Io pensavo fosse il tuo modo di chiamare la vagina ma mi sa che non è così...


----------



## Lostris (27 Novembre 2018)

Meno male che i miei figli non sono più lattanti... :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Meno male che i miei figli non sono più lattanti... :unhappy:


Volevo dire qualcosa di simile . Trovo quel termine così brutto usato in questo contesto.
Ma probabilmente siamo acide e senza senso dell’umorismo


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> descrivi il portabiberon&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56836;


Ma nooooooo !!!!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Meno male che i miei figli non sono più lattanti... :unhappy:





Nocciola ha detto:


> Volevo dire qualcosa di simile . Trovo quel termine così brutto usato in questo contesto.
> Ma probabilmente siamo acide e senza senso dell’umorismo


Siamo in tre.

Ma oltretutto mi ricorda il ragazzo di una mia amica che, per dire che era venuto, aveva detto che aveva fatto la pipì. Probabilmente ripeteva la frase edulcorata di sua madre di fronte alle prime polluzioni notturne.
Era comunque segno di immaturità e di utilizzo di un linguaggio che, oltre le apparenze, è sessuofobico, ma soprattutto immaturo.
Come quei libri che vorrebbero essere erotici e poi parlano di coso e di cosina.


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2018)

Io al titolo del thread avrei risposto NO


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Io al titolo del thread avrei risposto NO


:mexican:  :serpe:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma nooooooo !!!!


ma si !!!!!

peccato che paoletto si sia volatilizzato  puuuffff


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma si !!!!!
> 
> peccato che paoletto si sia volatilizzato  puuuffff


Delle giornate, dopo la scuola, ha l’allenamento e il mister gli fa fare i piegamenti se non va puntuale.


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma si !!!!!
> 
> peccato che paoletto si sia volatilizzato  puuuffff



Starà facendo le compere per il nuovo avatar.
Che ad infilare pure lo scaldabiberon nelle mutande ci vogliono veramente i rinforzi


----------



## Paolo78mi (27 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> descrivi il portabiberon


L'involucro che lo contiene ... fatto di carne ossa muscoli sorriso e cervello per interagire e circuire il gentil sesso :mexican:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma si !!!!!
> 
> peccato che paoletto si sia volatilizzato  puuuffff


Ci sono ci sono ragazze... è che faccio fatica a seguirvi ... 
Ditemi che è successo ???




Vera ha detto:


> Il tuo ego è difficile che si sgonfi, secondo me. Il biberon perderà colpi ma l'ego sarà sempre in bolla


Grazie AMORE... l'ho sempre pensato anch'io !!!

ahahahahahahahha





Nocciola ha detto:


> Volevo dire qualcosa di simile . Trovo quel termine così brutto usato in questo contesto.
> Ma probabilmente siamo acide e senza senso dell’umorismo


Siete acide SI.... e come lo devo chiamare ? SENTIAMO ?

Se l'avessi chiamato col suo nome mi avreste dato del Volgare....

Non vi va mai bene un cazzo !!!



Vera ha detto:


> Ecco, brava, cosa sarebbe il portabiberon? Io pensavo fosse il tuo modo di chiamare la vagina ma mi sa che non è così...


ahahahahaha è vero ... il portabiberon in effetti potrebbe essere scambiato come lo scaldabiberon... ed in senso pratico ... la patata....


no io intendevo la mia figura di maschio .. essere il portabiberon... del tipo che porto in giro il mio biberon...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Siete acide SI.... e come lo devo chiamare ? SENTIAMO ?
> 
> Se l'avessi chiamato col suo nome mi avreste dato del Volgare....
> 
> Non vi va mai bene un cazzo !!!


Leggi molti uomini qui dentro che parlano di donne che hanno voglia del loro cazzo?
Dopodichè già è volgare quello che scrivi, definirlo con un oggetto che si usa per i bambini (lasciando intendere il medesimo utilizzo) è schifoso. non so come altro dirlo

E tranquillo che anche senza descrizioni e termini stupidi si scopa alla grande lo stesso.


----------



## Paolo78mi (27 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo in tre.
> 
> Ma oltretutto mi ricorda il ragazzo di una mia amica che, per dire che era venuto, aveva detto che aveva fatto la pipì. Probabilmente ripeteva la frase edulcorata di sua madre di fronte alle prime polluzioni notturne.
> Era comunque segno di immaturità e di utilizzo di un linguaggio che, oltre le apparenze, è sessuofobico, ma soprattutto immaturo.
> Come quei libri che vorrebbero essere erotici e poi parlano di coso e di cosina.


Minchia Brunetta ma come sei pesante.. devi trovare sempre il lato negativo in tutto....
è un termine simpatico onde evitate di continuare a scrivere PISELLO...

Le mie due amichette non si son mai lamentate, ne mi hanno mai fatto il terzo grado per il fatto che lo chiamavo Biberon, anzi la cosa le faceva sempre sorridere, sognando posizioni fetali con in bocca un bel Biberon pieno di latte.

Si è fra persone adulte e consenzienti... qui non vi sono tabù ....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Minchia Brunetta ma come sei pesante.. devi trovare sempre il lato negativo in tutto....
> è un termine simpatico onde evitate di continuare a scrivere PISELLO...
> 
> *Le mie due amichette non si son mai lamentate, ne mi hanno mai fatto il terzo grado per il fatto che lo chiamavo Biberon, anzi la cosa le faceva sempre sorridere, sognando posizioni fetali con in bocca un bel Biberon pieno di latte.*
> ...


guarda che non è una questione di tabù
Comunque non mi stupisce che alle tue donne facesse sorridere


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> L'involucro che lo contiene ... fatto di carne ossa muscoli sorriso e cervello per interagire e circuire il gentil sesso :mexican:


fin qui c'ero arrivata 

siii piu' incisivo ...partiamo dal cervello ....analizzati


----------



## Paolo78mi (27 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> fin qui c'ero arrivata [emoji16]
> 
> siii piu' incisivo ...partiamo dal cervello ....analizzati [emoji16]


Ahahahah... No No.... Troppi aggettivi!!! 

Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Paolo78mi (27 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Leggi molti uomini qui dentro che parlano di donne che hanno voglia del loro cazzo?
> Dopodichè già è volgare quello che scrivi, definirlo con un oggetto che si usa per i bambini (lasciando intendere il medesimo utilizzo) è schifoso. non so come altro dirloalle
> 
> E tranquillo che anche senza descrizioni e termini stupidi si scopa alla grande lo stesso.


Se trovi il 3D volgare... NON partecipare e levati dai coglioni... 

Adesso mi hai proprio stancato... Eh.. che palle che sei...

Doveva essere una conversazione simpatica e frivola l'avete resa di una pesantezza inaudita.

Chiamo il mio cazzo col nome che più gli si addice.... NON ti piace? vai a fare in culo!!! 



Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Se trovi il 3D volgare... NON partecipare e levati dai coglioni...
> 
> Adesso mi hai proprio stancato... Eh.. che palle che sei...
> 
> ...


È un forum posso scrivere dove voglio 
Mi spiace ma non sono una delle tue  donnine che frignano se le tratti male


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ahahahah... No No.... Troppi aggettivi!!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


 non ti sbottoni !!!


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2018)

non vi agitate gente, chè vi sale la pressione


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non ti sbottoni !!!


Non c'è molto da dire...

Sono un'uomo Single 40 enne, NON dipendente dalla Figa...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Non c'è molto da dire...
> 
> Sono un'uomo Single 40 enne, NON dipendente dalla Figa...


oddio ...sicuro?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Non c'è molto da dire...
> 
> Sono un'uomo Single 40 enne, NON dipendente dalla Figa...


Pensa se lo fossi stato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> oddio ...sicuro?


Si, sono sicuro.. non sbavo dietro alla FIGA, faccio che sia la FIGA a sbavare dietro al mio BIBERON ...

TUTTO CHIARO ?

Se non avete capito .. vi faccio uno SKIZZO...


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2018)

se anche avessi avuto mezzo ormone scampato all'ineluttabile destino della menopausa,  l'avrei irrimediabilmente perso .
c'era quella canzoncina...di chi era , il banco?..su paolo.ora la cerco


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2018)

https://youtu.be/gg_8o_AlZts


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Il tuo ego è difficile che si sgonfi, secondo me. Il biberon perderà colpi ma l'ego sarà sempre in bolla


ahahahahahahahahaahhaha

una donna che mi fa ridere... 

è sempre la benvenuta


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È un forum posso scrivere dove voglio
> Mi spiace ma non sono una delle tue  donnine che frignano se le tratti male


No, non ti dispiacere... 
Basta che vai a fare in culo...
:up:


----------



## flower7700 (28 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, sono sicuro.. non sbavo dietro alla FIGA, faccio che sia la FIGA a sbavare dietro al mio BIBERON ...
> 
> TUTTO CHIARO ?
> 
> Se non avete capito .. vi faccio uno SKIZZO...


Tu sei abilissimo a far innamorare le tue donnine...... e lo sai. Le manipoli, le usi, e loro si innamorano, ignare del fatto di non essere le uniche. Scommetto che tu dici a ognuna che non esiste nessun'altra, giusto? Loro forse sospettano ma non hanno nessuna certezza giusto? 
Narcisista perverso. :unhappy:


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Novembre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Tu sei abilissimo a far innamorare le tue donnine...... e lo sai. Le manipoli, le usi, e loro si innamorano, ignare del fatto di non essere le uniche. Scommetto che tu dici a ognuna che non esiste nessun'altra, giusto? Loro forse sospettano ma non hanno nessuna certezza giusto?
> Narcisista perverso. :unhappy:


No, cerco di essere molto leale sia con me stesso che con loro ....
Io utilizzo la tattica dell'OMETTERE 
Evito di dire certe frasi e lascio il discorso in sospeso, svio, driblo, circuisco ehehheheheheheh
fino a che mi ritrovo con le spalle al muro e li mi parte la filippica ehehehehehheheh

>>>Scommetto che tu dici a ognuna che non esiste nessun'altra<<<
Non mi sono ai permesso di dire una cosa del genere a nessunaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
TROPPO FACILE

Quello della certezza è vero ... le tengo sempre sul filo del rasoio....
ehehehhehehehe

Bacio
NARCY
:up:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> se anche avessi avuto mezzo ormone scampato all'ineluttabile destino della menopausa,  l'avrei irrimediabilmente perso .
> c'era quella canzoncina...di chi era , il banco?..su paolo.ora la cerco





Minerva ha detto:


> https://youtu.be/gg_8o_AlZts


In effetti.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, sono sicuro.. non sbavo dietro alla FIGA, faccio che sia la FIGA a sbavare dietro al mio BIBERON ...
> 
> TUTTO CHIARO ?
> 
> Se non avete capito .. vi faccio uno SKIZZO...


cambiando l ordine degli addendi il risultato non cambia  sappilo


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> No, cerco di essere molto leale sia con me stesso che con loro ....
> Io utilizzo la tattica dell'OMETTERE
> Evito di dire certe frasi e lascio il discorso in sospeso, svio, driblo, circuisco ehehheheheheheh
> fino a che mi ritrovo con le spalle al muro e li mi parte la filippica ehehehehehheheh
> ...


vabbe' paole ma esser ambigui non e' sta gran FIGAta


----------



## Lostris (29 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> No, *cerco* *di* *essere* *molto* *leale* sia con me stesso che con loro ....
> Io *utilizzo* *la* *tattica* *dell'OMETTERE*
> Evito di dire certe frasi e lascio il discorso in sospeso, *svio*, *driblo*, *circuisco* ehehheheheheheh
> fino a che mi ritrovo con le spalle al muro e li mi parte la filippica ehehehehehheheh




lealtà
_sostantivo femminile_


Onestà dichiarata e ammirevole, costantemente associata a franchezza o a sincerità.


----------

